# not an owner yet, but looking



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi invisible people.

I'm a long term BMW E30 convertible owner (no hate please), but I'm thinking of getting a MK1 TT roadster instead.

Why? We only want two seats now, and a few other boring reasons. I have to say the build-quality of the E30 is amazing, and I am sure the TT will be the same 

I think I've decided on a 225, but I'm here to get some good advice on... everything 

Hugs.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy!

I think I've picked up most of that already - and from a maintenance-schedule and reliability point of view, is there any difference between the 150, 180 and 225? Just out of interest really, as I am looking for a 225.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Always buy the best you can afford be it a 225, QS or 3.2
225 or QS if you want to increase the performance & like the turbo boost, 3.2 for power consistency & the reliability.
If the 3.2 had been avail in 2001 I'd still have it, but I can't bear to part with my 225 after all these years. 
If I wanted a S/Hand TT (unlikely) I wouldn't consider anything less, as I'd never be satisfied.
Hoggy.


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> If I wanted a S/Hand TT (unlikely) I wouldn't consider anything less, as I'd never be satisfied.
> Hoggy.


Do you mean a 3.2?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

orangecurry said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted a S/Hand TT (unlikely) I wouldn't consider anything less, as I'd never be satisfied.
> ...


Hi, If I had the choice of a new MK1 then yes the 3.2 Otherwise 225 or QS. nothing less.
I will never find a "newer" 225 than the one I've had for 19 years.  
Hoggy.


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Is it possible for me to PM you yet please?

Nothing sinister


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

orangecurry said:


> Is it possible for me to PM you yet please?
> 
> Nothing sinister


Hi, You should be able to PM a Moderator.
Hoggy,


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Can't see how - 'Contacts' on your profile is also blank to me.

Can't reply to your pm - 
We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

orangecurry said:


> Can't see how - 'Contacts' on your profile is also blank to me.
> 
> Can't reply to your pm -
> We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature.


Hi, If you click "messages" & add my name can you then reply?
otherwise, click link for Market Place & PM access info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

No I cannot.

Oh - I've never seen that on a forum before. I just wanted to ask you advice on a specific car that's recently been advertised. But didn't want to post it in the public domain.

Never mind 

Seems a bit odd way of doing things on a forum.... if I don't have a car yet, I can't contribute.... if I don't contribute, I can't see the cars for sale... so I can't buy one from here.... nor can I PM people about cars for sale.


----------

